# σύμπλεξη



## zephyrous (Nov 23, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να τη βρω στα λεξικά με τη σημασία "δαιδαλώδης διασύνδεση". Ισχύει ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

Αυτά έχουμε από το _συμπλέκω_:

*σύμπλεξη:* η ενέργεια και το αποτέλεσμα τού συμπλέκω· || (νεοελλ.) (τεχνολ.) η σύνδεση τών δύο ομοαξονικών εξαρτημάτων, κυρίως στους συμπλέκτες αυτοκινήτων, με σκοπό τη μετάδοση τής περιστροφικής κίνησης τού ενός στο άλλο· || (αρχ.) το πολύπλοκο, το ακανόνιστο τού σφυγμού.

*σύμπλεγμα*: 1. καθετί που έχει προέλθει από πλοκή δύο ή περισσότερων πραγμάτων, το αποτέλεσμα τού συμπλέκω· 2. ζωγραφική ή γλυπτή παράσταση με πρόσωπα, ζώα ή φυτά συμπλεγμένα μεταξύ τους («το σύμπλεγμα τού Λαοκόοντος»)· || (νεοελλ.) 1. ενιαία παράσταση δύο ή περισσότερων κεφαλαίων γραμμάτων πλεγμένων μεταξύ τους σε μονόγραμμα· 2. σύστημα διακλαδώσεων δρόμων, σιδηροδρομικών γραμμών, ποταμών, αγωγών· 3. (γεωλ.) λιθοστρωματογραφική ενότητα που περιλαμβάνει διάφορους τύπους πετρωμάτων και χαρακτηρίζεται από πολύ περιπλεγμένη δομή· 4. (κατά τη θεωρία τής ψυχανάλυσης) σύνολο ασύνειδων τάσεων τής προσωπικότητας ενός ατόμου, οι οποίες έχουν δημιουργηθεί στη βάση ορισμένων οικογενειακών και κοινωνικών σχέσεων, σύνολο που επηρεάζει με τη σειρά του τα συναισθήματα και τη μετέπειτα συμπεριφορά τού ατόμου· 5. (φρ.) α) «σύμπλεγμα κατωτερότητας»· βλ. κατωτερότητα· β) «οιδιπόδειο σύμπλεγμα»· βλ. οιδιπόδειος· γ) «γωνιώδες σύμπλεγμα»· (αρχιτ.-δομ.) διάταξη τών κυβολίθων ή τών πλίνθων στις γωνίες τής τοιχοδομής κατά τρόπο ώστε να μη συμπίπτουν οι αρμοί τών επάλληλων στρώσεων και να εξασφαλίζεται μεγαλύτερη στερεότητα.

*συμπλοκή:* 1. σύγκρουση, σύρραξη μεταξύ αντίπαλων ένοπλων ομάδων (α. «τη νύχτα οι συμπλοκές γενικεύθηκαν»· β. «τὸν μὲν Ἱέρωνά φησι μετὰ τὴν συμπλοκὴν οὕτως ἔξω γενέσθαι τοῡ φρονεῑν», Πολύβ.)· 2. συνδυασμός, σύνδεση όρων μιας πρότασης, κυρίως υποκειμένου και κατηγορουμένου («κατὰ συμπλοκὴν λέγεσθαι», Αριστοτ.)· || (νεοελλ.) 1. σύγκρουση μικρής διάρκειας μεταξύ αντιπάλων, τσακωμός· 2. (ποιν. δίκ.) φιλονικία μεταξύ τριών ή περισσότερων προσώπων που συντελείται με αμοιβαίες βιαιοπραγίες κατά τού σώματος· || (μσν.) στενή σχέση μεταξύ προσώπων («συμπλοκὴν τὴν πρὸς ὑμᾱς ἐκπορεύσομαι, ἣν ἡ πίστις συνδεῑ τοὺς ὁμόφρονας», Σωφρ.)· || (μσν.-αρχ.) 1. η πλοκή μαζί με άλλα, η συνύφανση· 2. συσχετισμός, συνδυασμός («τῆς ἁπάντων πρὸς ἄλληλα συμπλοκῆς», Πολ.)· 3. η ενότητα σώματος και ψυχής («τὸ διττὸν καὶ ἑτερογενὲς τῆς ἐν ἡμῑν συμπλοκῆς καὶ ψυχῆς καὶ σώματος», Ευσ.)· 4. η ένωση τών δύο φύσεων, τής θεϊκής και τής ανθρώπινης, στο πρόσωπο τού Χριστού («πρὸς τὴν ἀνθρωπίνην φύσιν ἕνωσιν τοῡ λόγου καὶ συμπλοκὴν καὶ συνάφειαν ἀληθεστάτην», Γρηγ. Νύσσ.)· || (αρχ.) 1. ερωτική περίπτυξη, συνουσία («χρονιωτέρα γὰρ ἡ συμπλοκὴ πάντων τῶν ζωοτόκων ἢ τῶν ᾠοτόκων», Αριστοτ.)· 2. συνδυασμός γραμμάτων για τον σχηματισμό λέξης ή λέξεων για τον σχηματισμό πρότασης· 3. συνδυασμός λειτουργιών για να σχηματιστεί μια έννοια («οὐδὲ συμπλοκὴ δόξης καὶ αἰσθήσεως φαντασία ἂν εἴη», Αριστοτ.)· 4. (γραμμ.) σύνδεσμος· 5. συνδυασμός ποικίλων τρόπων λεκτικού ύφους· 6. (ρητ.) σχήμα λόγου κατά το οποίο επαναλαμβάνεται σε δύο ή περισσότερες προτάσεις η πρώτη και η τελευταία λέξη τής προηγούμενης («ἐπὶ σαυτὸν καλεῑς, ἐπὶ τοὺς νόμους καλεῑς, ἐπὶ τὴν δημοκρατίαν καλεῑς», Αισχίν.)· 7. συνδυασμός τών συστατικών ενός φαρμάκου.

*σύμπλοκος:* (νεοελλ.) 1. (το αρσ. ως ουσ.) ο σύμπλοκος· γένος αγγειόσπερμων δικότυλων φυτών που ανήκει στην οικογένεια συμπλοκίδες· 2. (το ουδ. πληθ. ως ουσ.) τα σύμπλοκα· α) (βιολ.) κυτταροπλασματικοί ή αυτοσωματικοί παράγοντες που επιδρούν στη φυλετική διαφοροποίηση τών γεννητικών οργάνων τού αρχικά αμφιφυλετικού εμβρύου· β) (χημ.) οι σύμπλοκες ενώσεις· 3. (φρ.) «σύμπλοκες ενώσεις»· (χημ.) χημικές ενώσεις τών οποίων η δομή χαρακτηρίζεται από την παρουσία εν γένει ενός κεντρικού ατόμου κάποιου μετάλλου συνδεδεμένου χημικώς με ορισμένο αριθμό μη μεταλλικών ατόμων, μορίων ή ριζών που ονομάζονται υποκαταστάτες· || (μσν.-αρχ.) 1. πλεγμένος μαζί, περίπλοκος («ἡμερίδος στελέχη δύο σύμπλοκα λύσει στρεπτά», Παυλ. Σιλ.)· 2. αυτός που μπλέχθηκε, που μπερδεύτηκε μέσα σε κάτι· || (αρχ.) προσηλωμένος («τῷ σταυρῷ σύμπλοκον ἔστω», Νόνν.).


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 23, 2008)

Δηλαδή, η _σύμπλεξη_ είναι λάθος, και πρέπει να λέμε _συμπλοκή_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Δηλαδή, η _σύμπλεξη_ είναι λάθος, και πρέπει να λέμε _συμπλοκή_;


Δεν ξέρω ούτε τι θες να πεις ούτε τι μεταφράζεις. Απορία ψάλτου... πετάμε λήμματα από τα λεξικά.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 23, 2008)

Αυτό με ενδιαφέρει στα ελληνικά. Είναι λάθος ο τίτλος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

Όχι, μια χαρά είναι ο τίτλος. Τα διάφορα _σύμπλεξη_ του διαδικτύου, όταν δεν έχουν να κάνουν με συμπλέκτη, έχουν να κάνουν με intertwining, meshing together, interweaving, interlacing. Ωστόσο, αυτό το _δαιδαλώδης_ φοβάμαι ότι δεν ταιριάζει σε διασυνδέσεις.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Νικ.


----------

